
Godaddy domain name scam - hitesh464
I searched for a domain name (muddadhaba.com) on godaddy and no other search engine or domain search website. In a couple of hours when I went back to buy it, it was already booked!<p>The most umbelievable part is that the domain name I was trying to book made no word sense (muddadhaba.com), so it definitely can not be a coincidence and that too within a couple of hours.<p>Even the registrar of the domain is Godaddy and Owner is &quot;DomainsByProxy.com&quot;. Is that a way to make more money out of people who search for a domain on godaddy? Has anyone else faced this?
======
tonteldoos
I've heard of this in other posts before, but can not personally say I've ever
encountered this. I've searched domains on numerous occasions, gotten
sidetracked, and when I returned a few weeks later to actually register them,
they were still available.

Now, if you wanted to talk about getting spammed/scammed after registering a
domain with Godaddy...

